# Best Metabolist Style Buildings



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Best Metabolist Style Buildings


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Shizuoka Press and Broadcasting Tower










Nakagin Capsule Tower


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

The Yamanashi Press and Broadcaster Centre


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

The Richards Medical Research Laboratories in Philadelphia


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Melbourne Central Shopping Centre Melbourne.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Collonade, Singapore (1987)


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Habitat 67, Montreal


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Orange County Government Cente


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Druzhba Sanatorium Yalta, Ukraine


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Grattacielo di piazza Matteotti


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Concourse, Singapore (1994)


























The Concourse by Horst Kiechle, on Flickr


paul rudolph's concourse singapore by jiattison, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hotel Sofitel, Tokyo, Japan (1994-2006)


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Chatham Towers, NYC, 1964


----------



## computeruser (Apr 24, 2013)

Mivtachim sanitarium in Zichron Ya’akov, Israel


----------



## Ariano (Oct 27, 2014)

:drool:


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

CAn you give some insight into what metabolist is?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Basically it was a type of modernism that had "fused architecture with organic growth" (according to wikipedia). So you could extend buildings with pod structures, for example

http://www.mori.art.museum/english/contents/metabolism/about/index.html

I think most of the buildings on this thread are just brutalist, not metabolist

I actually don't think The Concourse belongs in here either, now that I think of it. For Singapore, The Golden Mile might suit this thread better.


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

Wikipedia actually has a half-decent section devoted to Metabolism. Kisho Kurokawa was a Metabolist, but that building in Melbourne is more Po-Mo. Then again, built architecture rarely if ever falls strictly into any one ism.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Habour Tower, Buenos Aires, Proposed








source


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

360 idea zarvos, são paulo...








http://techne.pini.com.br/engenhari...internacionalmente-edificio-360-294061-1.aspx


----------

